# New bonnet dent repair price guide



## souster4 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi guys

I've recently purchased a new land rover bonnet in primer, it arrived with a dent in it and damage to the front seam from transportation and the seller is offering to pay for the body shop repair fee to get it to as new standard. I dont want to be travelling round to body shops at the moment with the current situation to get a price, and people don't seem interested via email.

https://ibb.co/fdx4ZMw

So please could someone give me a guide on price, I know its a very easy job. Just have no idea what a bodyshop would quote for that. Thanks


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

A decent dent guy can get that out for you. Ours would do that, I would be guessing at the price but I would think in the region of £80 plus, depending on whether you are trade or private customer. Where are you? Anywhere near Lancashire?


----------



## souster4 (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for the reply mate. I'm west Midlands Unfortunately. Were you thinking PDR or pull and filler? Mind you, either way I'm just needing a price to relay to them. Thanks again


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

A decent dent guy will pull that out for you. Beware though, there are plenty of rough ones, best to get one who comes highly recommended. Problem is, if someone does a poor job, it is very difficult to rectify, as dent pulling can stretch the metal, leaving it floppy.


----------



## Ennoch (Jan 31, 2006)

At least the paint won't be an issue so that at least reduces the potential for damage to be caused. And not being on a car also means you should be able to drop it off somewhere to get them to do it and then go back at a later date which would save their transport costs. You'd think they'd be keener to do business at a time like the present...


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

Ennoch said:


> At least the paint won't be an issue so that at least reduces the potential for damage to be caused. And not being on a car also means you should be able to drop it off somewhere to get them to do it and then go back at a later date which would save their transport costs. You'd think they'd be keener to do business at a time like the present...


Any decent dent guy will be rushed off their feet, even during the pandemic. Ours certainly are.


----------

